# First Highway trip



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I've found that setting the cruise control between 59 and 61 gives me the best mileage.. Drive for any length of time at those speeds and your DIC will stay between 50 -55 mpg .. But no cruise control for you for another couple of weeks ( better break in )


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Awesome. Simply awesome. 

That diesel power is intoxicating!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The gas mileage should continue to improve as you "break in" your Cruze. It makes me so happy to see that you are loving your Cruze and have such great feedback. I thing the diesel is an awesome choice especially when MPG is really important. I wish you many years of happy driving and great gas mileage.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Real World Test - I took my 2014 Cruze CTD from Salt Lake City to Milwaukee and back over the 4th of July weekend. The CTD had about 1500 miles on it when I began. This was a true test of the Chevrolet claim that the CTD could handle the highest mountain passes in the lower 48. (The highest are in UT, CO, and WY and I faced the UT and WY versions on US I-80.) I drove the speed limit (75 in UT, WY, and NE, 70 in IA, and 65 in IL and WI) and the CTD tackled all passes in 6th gear without breaking a sweat. (In my 2011 Cruze ECO, I had to downshift to take some of those passes.)

At the end of the 2975 mile trip, my composite highway mileage (using odometer and fuel receipts) was 51.2 mpg. It was hot that weekend and the A/C was needed for the entire trip. I went out with the wife and about 40 pounds of baggage but came back with that same 40 pounds of baggage plus coolers filled with brats and cheese and some "liquid refreshment" (WI has so much better pricing than UT where the non-drinking Mormon legislature imposes a minimum 100% of MSRP tax on adult beverages). I figured the added cargo to be about 400 pounds (simulating a full car of 4 adults).

Somewhere around 5000 miles I noted that the little torque monster had even more torque and was a lot more aggressive from a full stop. The more I drive it, the more I love it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jpm84092 said:


> Somewhere around 5000 miles I noted that the little torque monster had even more torque and was a lot more aggressive from a full stop.


This was mentioned to me by two service people at the dealership. I started a thread for it here:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...esel-engine-more-power-after-1-900-miles.html



jpm84092 said:


> The more I drive it, the more I love it.


This has absolutely been my experience. Truth to be told, I like cars but I really don't like driving. But I really am enjoying the driving experience of my Cruze diesel. It makes me feel young again!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> This has absolutely been my experience. Truth to be told, I like cars but I really don't like driving. But I really am enjoying the driving experience of my Cruze diesel. It makes me feel young again!


Me too! I've had years where I put 4,000mi or less on my vehicle because I'm close to things and work plus company vehicles....so it's easy to be lazy if you don't feel like driving far. I have 1,900mi on my car in the first month  I catch myself driving many places I wanted to go to before but didn't feel like burning the fuel or driving there. 

The shocking thing is my Harley Davidson's best MPG with straight highway 5th gear @ 60mph was 50MPG for me and mixed around town is usually 38-40mpg and driving it like I stole it in town yields 27-30mpg....Exactly my results with.....MY CAR!


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Short 90 mile trip up to WI. This is after 5500 miles on the car. Only mods are drop in k&n and inflate tires to 45psi.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

45psi? Is that on the LRR tires? Is that even safe?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

HawgFan said:


> 45psi? Is that on the LRR tires? Is that even safe?


Stock tires. Rated up to 51 psi

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Stock tires. Rated up to 51 psi


OK, I did not look at specs of the tire, but I see it now, thanks for the info.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I honestly didn't noticed any change in the ride, but my MPG did go up by about 3-5%. They are 45PSI cold. So in the summer time on the highway they got all the way up to 50PSI just from heat expansion.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I might try this to squeeze some extra MPG. With as much as I drive, it would make a difference. I'm almost at 20K miles now.


----------

